# Can't decide! Need help!



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't decide between two cages ( for two rats) which one would be better any why?

Super Pet My First Home for Exotics, Large or
The Rat Tower (R-690) 

Sorry I can't post pics on my iPhone for some reason.

Thanks! ???


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I would not want the 690, because it is a bit narrow, 16 or more inches deep is much better, since when rats get older they can no longer turn as easily, plus, 24x14 doesn't provide a whole lot of floor space to fit igloos and toys and such. What about the 680? The 680 fits up to 3, and would be great for a pair. I am using the 680 for my pair of fosters right now and love it. Martins cages are just so much better built than the superpets. The martins have bigger doors, the shelves and pan aren't chewable, they have a better powdercoating that lasts longer, etc. I mean, the superpets aren't as awful IMO as some people make them out to be (I had one as a temp cage for QT, intros, etc) but they are incredibly overpriced for their size and quality, so it makes far more sense to spend a few extra bucks to get the better cage that will last longer.

Also, the 680 is actually cheaper than the 690, despite being the better cage for a few rats. I paid 105 shipped.

Oh and also, with the 680, it has that nice big floorprint of 30x18, but also has two very nice sized shelves, so there's plenty of climbing opportunity, but it also provides a lot of room for hanging things.

I'll post a picture of mine to show you how nice and roomy they are:










Also, another plus to the martins 680 is that the shelves are made of rat safe wire, and because they have holes, pee cannot pool up on them, making them perfectly safe to leave uncovered. With the Superpet, IMO, the shelves really should be covered because the pee pools up, and walking on dirty floors with bacteria from pee does put rats at higher risk of getting bumblefoot.


----------



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a good idea, the only thing i was really worried about with the martins cage is the wire floor on the levels. I know you can make lining but I am not sure how to make it where you can still clean it and it's not annoying.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, you don't have to line them. You'd have to do it with the SPE (see the edited addition to my post for explanation.)

What do you mean make liners that you can still clean? I'm not sure I understand.

What I do for liners, is I just make cage pads the size of the shelves, grommet the corners, and then just use pipe cleaners (although people use other things) to hold them down to the shelf.


----------



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

I have heard of issues in the past were rats have experienced bumble foot from wire bottoms . And let me rephrase, not so much easy to clean, but not get destroyed or fall off right after the ratties go back in. What do you make your liners out of? I looked at some pictures and saw that people use binder clips that looks like a great idea to.


----------



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks alot that was very helpful! Pic was super cute to! I am going to take your suggestion!


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

For just a little more you can get a 1 level critter nation. These things are huge! We have 6 boys on one level (of a 2 level CN) and they have more than enough room to run and play.

just a thought


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a superpet, and that thing is a pain in the rear. It's big, and bulky, and I have the whole thing covered in hardware cloth, which makes it very sharp on the sides- I get cut up a lot. The upper doors don't open or close easily, I hurt myself trying, and the shelves collect poo and pee in them. It scrubs off nicely with a damp cloth, but it is smelly. I can't put liners in, I've tried, the shelves just don't work well for that, I usually just weight newspaper down and replace it when they run off with it. I have trouble moving the cage, because of how heavy the dang thing is, in order to get it outside, and it's hard to get through doors and corners. The door to it is small, and makes for blind spots without using the upper doors. I don't have trouble with this since all of my rats come to the door when I'm there, but if there were a skittish one, it would be difficult to catch. 

All things considered, it's big, and that's what I was after, and I got it on sale, but I've been eyeing some of the cages martin's has and wishing I'd known about them before I got the superpet. I may end up purchasing one from martin's to use as the main cage and keep the superpet at my dad's, where it will be used less...and where I can pull the hardware cloth, because I'd have somewhere else to put babies if I ever get more rats.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

huh? why do you have the cage covered in hardware cloth? it has very small bar spacing... are you thinking of a different cage?  the multi floor ferret home? (purple and green one) or the other ferret alternatives with the weird bulky pans and 1" bar spacing?

the super pet my first home for exotics is actually a pretty nice cage, i've tinkered with one in the store. it is quite light and has the same footprint as a martins r-680. the only drawback is the doors aren't huge and the ramps/shelves are plastic, so they may get chewed and are pee pools if they're uncovered.  it's good for three or so rats though. the hammock (cheaply made) and wheel (too small) are basically throw aways... or you could donate them to a rescue


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, haha, yeah, different cage, it's this one- http://www.emmettferret.org/images/forsale/superpet_deluxe.jpg

Biggest pain in the butt ever. When snitch was young he would just walk right out of the dang thing, didn't even have to squeeze.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd go fo the SUper Pet cage. I prefer the way it looks, and I like that the base is deep enough for a good layer of substrate. I also like the shelves can be moved about to change the layout. I'm not fond of cages with mesh levels as I find them a PITA to clean.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Just puttin’ in a good word for the SP Exotics cage- I have 2 of these cages and I really like them. One is several years old I’m still using all the original shelves and ramps. If you shop around you can get them for a pretty good price too, I paid around $80 w/ free shipping for both of mine. 

The only thing I don’t like about the cage is the door size, you can’t fit a 12” wheel through the doors.


----------

